# How do people get this crazy??



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ground Zero Suicide Inspired by Election

1 hour, 7 minutes ago U.S. National - AP

NEW YORK - A 25-year-old man from Georgia who was apparently distraught over President Bush re-election shot and killed himself at ground zero. Andrew Veal's body was found Saturday morning inside the off-limits site, said Steve Coleman, a spokesman for the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey. A shotgun was found nearby, but no suicide note was found, Coleman said.

Veal's mother said her son was upset about the result of the presidential election and had driven to New York, Gus Danese, president of the Port Authority Police Benevolent Association, told The New York Times in Sunday's editions.

Friends said Veal worked in a computer lab at the University of Georgia and was planning to marry.

"I'm absolutely sure it's a protest," Mary Anne Mauney, Veal's supervisor at the lab, told The Daily News. "I don't know what made him commit suicide, but where he did it was symbolic." :eyeroll:

Police were investigating how Veal entered the former World Trade Center site, which is protected by high fences and owned by the Port Authority.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

People get that crazy when they are fed lies about our President and our country. I forget who insinuated Bush was some evil dictator who is leading our country into the ground..oh wait the democrats...


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

This guy was obviously wacko. Is he representative of ALL Dems though?

There are wackos everywhere.

RC


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I was pretty distraught at the reelection of this egg head as well, this guy took it a little too far though.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

"There are wackos everywhere"

Imagine that! Political wackos? What are those?:laugh:


----------



## esox (Nov 8, 2004)

The poor sucker was murdered.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

how so?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Its just a shame that some young person would think that its this important who gets elected, I never have understood suicide especially with the youth, or really anyone. They have their whole life ahead of them to make any changes or corrections. Most kids his age could lose everything they own and be back to square one in less than a year with a little effort. I feel real sorry for his parents to have spent their lives raising him with all the hope a parent has for their child, and then to lose them so senselessly. All of you young people need to realize that no matter how bad things seem get you can always turn them around. This is never the best choice.


----------



## esox (Nov 8, 2004)

Troop, admittedly I'm speculating. That being said, I'm of the opinion that the evil on this planet is capable of anything and will sacrifice anything and anybody to make a statement. I consider this a parting/tainting shot so to speak. 
The dude was engaged, he left no note which is a big one. No note means that much less forensic evidence to be concerned about. If it was a suicide I believe he would have left a note to enhance/explain his "protest". He drove all the way from Georgia to N. Y., he gained access to a highly secure area, and nobody seems to know how. Not to mention waltzing around downtown New York carrying a shotgun?
Just to many Vince Fosterisms here, ( by that I'm not trying to imply the Clinton's had anything to do with it, it's merely a figure of speech).


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Your right...stuff doesnt add up. but then again, if the gueard was sleeping in the shack, and he pulled up late at nght with the Gun in some sort of case, he actualy could have waltsed in withought drawing anny attention.

Iv alwase considered Suicide much to selfish of an action....Boo-hoo, i dont think i should be treated like this, my pride/self esteme got hurt. Im to proud to accept such a thing hapening to me, so im going to kill myself and make my friends and family sad for the rest of there lives. Me, me, me. its all about how i feal about this. I feal so bad IM going to end MY life at MY own time in MY own way. not to mention they think that there damaged emotions are more important than their family and friends.

Strait up selfish.


----------

